# Anyone Using Finnex Stingray on Low Tech 55 Long?



## goodbytes (Aug 18, 2014)

I ordered a 24" Finnex Stingray for my new 20 gallon high tank and I have been seeing decent results from the swords and Corkscrew Val I put in there. However, the substrate is around three inches deep at the lowest point and about six at the highest which puts the light at about 16" from the lowest point in the substrate. Referencing the par chart for the Stingray this is about 25 PAR at the lowest point which is well within 20-30 PAR at the substrate for low tech. Now I want to replace the dual T5 NO for my 55 gallon long primary tank which is suspended 20" above the substrate. The PAR chart for the Stingray indicates that this would be about 20 PAR which is at the lower limit for low tech PAR. I have been looking at lights for a long time since I realized that spending more for an LED fixture would pay for itself in only a few years. I have narrowed it down to either a Planted + or a Stingray but research indicates that the PAR of a Planted + would be about 50-55 PAR at 20" from the substrate so it is too much despite the posts I have seen recommending Planted + lights for low tech builds. Hanging the light higher isn't really an option as the tank is in the living room and at the current height the rim of the tank blocks the bottom of the light fixture from view at sitting angle. 

I know a lot of people on this forum are using Stingrays for their low tech tanks so somebody must be using one on a 55 long or similar tank--maybe dual Stingrays on a 75 gallon. All the PAR data is a great way to do comparison shopping but sometimes it is difficult to connect to real world application and what people are using successfully. And apologies for another lighting question; I know everybody gets real tired of them.


----------



## jemanser (Mar 25, 2013)

*Same question*

Have you made a decision since your post one mo ago regarding stingray vs planted plus( both from Finnex) for your low tech 55 gallon planted tank ? I recently posed the same question again since I saw no responses to your post- thanks jeff:help:


----------



## goodbytes (Aug 18, 2014)

Yeah my new Stingray 48" has been up and running a couple of weeks now with no dropoff in growth or increase in algae. The opposite in fact--algae growth has decreased ever so slightly. One of my fields of crypts was decimated by something--possibly the switch to Osmocote tabs--and now it is coming back strong so enough light is getting to the substrate.


----------



## PlantedRich (Jul 21, 2010)

When you mention payback on the switch, it peaked my interest. I have just begun to change to LED and that is part of the factor. My first go is just on a 10 gallon with a Stingray. I love the look and we will see how the plants work. Not enough info yet to know what to think but the idea is cool. 

For the folks who live in warm areas, the payback can come quicker than
for the cooler areas. I often fight heat in the tank and I am also often running AC to cool. So putting a cool running, low energy, light on is just much easer to justify. Not only does it save on the lighting bill but it also saves on the heat that doesn't have to be removed. 
Now my big question is to find a rational way to do away with multiple 65 Watt can lights all over the house.


----------



## pseudomonas (Jan 4, 2015)

goodbytes said:


> Referencing the par chart for the Stingray this is about 25 PAR at the lowest point which is well within 20-30 PAR at the substrate for low tech.


Can you share this par chart for the stingray? Been looking for par data on this fixture and can't find anything...


----------



## AGUILAR3 (Jun 22, 2013)




----------



## goodbytes (Aug 18, 2014)

pseudomonas said:


> Can you share this par chart for the stingray? Been looking for par data on this fixture and can't find anything...


Wish I could but it isn't there anymore and some other information I have seen recently suggests there was a significant margin or error in the information provided.

You could check out this thread where the same guy in the video above was getting 10 PAR at the substrate with the Stingray in a 55 gallon tank. 
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=777601

Not sure if the cloudiness of the water affected the results or not though.


----------



## pseudomonas (Jan 4, 2015)

AGUILAR3 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vD7QaRzf1Qw


Thanks- I was hoping for the chart because I'd like an idea of what the par will be at my tank's depth- that test was performed on 20H and I have a much shallower tank.


----------



## goodbytes (Aug 18, 2014)

Two and a half months on and the Stingray grows plants just fine in a 55 using the stock clips. I'd recommend this light for anyone doing a low-tech 55 that wants an affordable LED option. This light grows Swords, Wendtii, Hygros, Giant Val, Water Sprite, Coffeefolia, and Java Moss at 19" from the substrate with ease. 

Here's the PAR data--I was able to find it eventually--but I'm not 100% confident as to its veracity. 
http://www.theaquaticplantsociety.org/finnex_stingray_led/


----------

